

Send Idle Words (Maciej Ceglowski/Pinboard.in) to Antarctica - slater
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/431908798/send-idle-words-to-antarctica

======
pronoiac
I love his writing voice! His writing at idlewords.com has appeared here a few
times. (See
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=idlewords.com&sort=byPopularit...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=idlewords.com&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)
). I'll miss his sarcastic tweeting though.

